# ph pens



## gottaloveplasma (Jun 10, 2015)

I need an accurate ph pen for cheap.  What is difference between cheap and expensive ones?


----------



## pcduck (Jun 10, 2015)

Accuracy


----------



## budz4me (Jun 10, 2015)

Accuracy for sure, but also longevity.

Buddy of mine went through 2 hannahs in a year($49 each).

Then bought a bluelab and it has lasted over 2 years already ($90)

I now own a bluelab, although I have only had it a few months....I feel confident in it always.

Either way, they need to be cared for, or it wont matter how much you spend on it.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 10, 2015)

I would say both accuracy and longevity. It seems the inexpensive Hanna meters do not last long at all and have to be frequently calibrated. I have found this one to be pretty good for an inexpensive one. Be sure to buy calibration and storage fluids.

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Oakton-EcoTestr-Waterproof-Tester-Range/dp/B004G8PWAU/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1433971597&sr=8-4&keywords=ph+meter[/ame]


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jun 10, 2015)

Awesome thank you.


----------

